# NGÀNH KINH TẾ PHÁT TRIỂN - XÉT TUYỂN ONLINE - CATIEDU



## NNh27 (16 Tháng chín 2021)

NGÀNH KINH TẾ PHÁT TRIỂN - XÉT TUYỂN ONLINE - CATIEDU​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Ngành kinh tế phát triển là gì ?
2. Mục tiêu đào tạo tại Catiedu
3. Lý do tại sao bạn nên tin tưởng và chọn học tại Catiedu
4. Những tố chất phù hợp với ngành Kinh tế phát triển
5. Cơ hội việc làm
6. Kết luận*
Ngành Kinh tế phát triển là một trong các ngành thuộc khối ngành Kinh tế được đánh giá tốt nhất về mặt chuyên môn, kỹ năng nghề nghiệp và cơ hội việc làm cho người học không chỉ ở Việt Nam mà còn ở nhiều quốc gia khác trên thế giới. Để hiểu rõ hơn về ngành Kinh tế phát triển, các bạn hãy đọc bài viết dưới đây nhé!

*1. Ngành kinh tế phát triển là gì ?*







Kinh tế phát triển (tiếng Anh là Development Economics) là một trong những khoa học kinh tế khám phá và giải thích quá trình tăng trưởng và phát triển kinh tế. Mục tiêu của Kinh tế phát triển là nhằm cung cấp một cơ sở lý thuyết và kinh nghiệm thực tiễn trong phát triển kinh tế, để các nước đang phát triển có thể vận dụng vào hoàn cảnh riêng, tìm kiếm được con đường phát triển thích hợp, cải thiện tình trạng chưa tiến bộ của từng quốc gia.

*2. Mục tiêu đào tạo tại Catiedu*

_*Kiến thức:*_


Chương trình đào tạo Kinh tế phát triển cung cấp nền tảng kiến thức cơ bản và có hệ thống về Kinh tế học và Kinh tế phát triển, từ đó có khả năng vận dụng các kiến thức này để giải quyết các vấn đề có tính chuyên môn trong thực tiễn công việc.
Trang bị cho người học một khối lượng kiến thức chuyên ngành cần thiết theo hướng chuyên sâu, tiếp cận với tri thức hiện đại, bảo đảm hình thành phương pháp luận khoa học để giải quyết các nhiệm vụ cụ thể của quá trình phát triển kinh tế, có khả năng thích nghi cao với sự thay đổi nhanh chóng của môi trường kinh tế – xã hội.
Người học có khả năng vận dụng khối kiến thức chung vào nghề nghiệp và cuộc sống.
_*Kỹ năng:*

 Kỹ năng nghề nghiệp_

 Nghiên cứu, phân tích, đánh giá, hoạch định chính sách và chương trình phát triển kinh tế – xã hội, giải quyết các vấn đề của phát triển kinh tế đương đại.

 Tư duy theo hệ thống.

 Kỹ năng lãnh đạo, tổ chức, quản lý nhân sự và quản lý công việc.

 Trình độ tin học đạt chuẩn quốc tế (IC3)

 Tiếng Anh TOEIC đạt chuẩn

_ Kỹ năng mềm_

 Đặt mục tiêu

 Kỹ năng làm việc nhóm

 Kỹ năng thuyết trình

 Khả năng giao tiếp hiệu quả

 Đàm phán, thuyết phục; Giải quyết vấn đề

 Tổ chức công việc & quản lý thời gian;

Ra quyết định

*3. Lý do tại sao bạn nên tin tưởng và chọn học tại Catiedu*

 CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục: Sinh viên học tập tại Catiedu không chỉ được học các kiến thức nền tảng, chuyên môn trên trường mà còn được học ngay tại nhà với hệ thống học trực tuyến của trường, ôn tập lý thuyết với các câu hỏi trắc nghiệm trực tuyến, đánh giá chính xác năng lực của sinh viên. Mọi thắc mắc của sinh viên đều được hệ thống AI của trường ghi nhận và giải quyết theo thời gian thực, khi sinh viên cần có thể liên lạc trực tiếp với giảng viên nhà trường để giải đáp những vấn đề chuyên môn.

 Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy: Ở Catiedu học viên sẽ luôn được học những chương trình đào tạo tốt nhất với mức học phí cực kỳ ưu đãi, đặc biệt là với các sinh viên có hoàn cảnh khó khăn.

 Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành nhờ đó giúp mọi sinh viên đều có được khả năng tiếp cận, thực hành ở mọi nơi với chất lượng ngang nhau.

 Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100% đảm bảo sinh viên có được những trải nghiệm học tập tốt nhất, có cơ hội được cọ xát với các công nghệ tiên tiến của doanh nghiệp ngay trên ghế nhà trường.

 Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn: sinh viên thoải mái trao đổi, thảo luận nhóm, đặt câu hỏi tại diễn đàn của trường Catiedu; sử dụng tài liệu, sách chuyên môn, sách ngoại văn với dung lượng lớn, đảm bảo trải nghiệm học tập từ xa sánh ngang với các trường đại học hàng đầu quốc gia.

*4. Những tố chất phù hợp với ngành Kinh tế phát triển*






Để theo học ngành Kinh tế phát triển, bạn cần phải có những tố chất sau:


Kiên trì, nhẫn nại và chịu được áp lực công việc;
Tự tin, năng động, giao tiếp tốt, có khả năng đàm phán thuyết phục;
Khả năng ngoại ngữ tốt;
Sáng tạo, tự tin, quyết đoán;
Khả năng thu thập và xử lí thông tin;
Say mê nghiên cứu, khám phá kiến thức và có trách nhiệm trong công việc;
Có khả năng làm việc độc lập dưới áp lực về thời gian và khối lượng công việc.
*5. Cơ hội việc làm*

Ngành Kinh tế phát triển đào tạo cử nhân kinh tế có thể phân tích, tham gia hoạch định và tư vấn thực hiện chính sách phát triển kinh tế - xã hội ở các cấp, ngành và lĩnh vực; quản lý các quá trình phát triển; xây dựng, phân tích, thẩm định và chỉ đạo thực hiện các chương trình và dự án phát triển; phân tích và dự báo kinh tế - xã hội; mô hình hóa tăng trưởng kinh tế; tổ chức các hoạt động hợp tác kinh tế quốc tế, thực hiện các dự án phát triển với nước ngoài. Vì vậy, cơ hội việc làm ngành Kinh tế phát triển rất rộng mở.

Sinh viên theo học ngành Kinh tế phát triển, sau khi ra trường có thể làm việc tại các dự án phát triển, các tổ chức phát triển và các doanh nghiệp, các cơ quan quản lý nhà nước với các công việc như:


Phân tích thực trạng kinh tế - xã hội của cộng đồng, quốc gia;
Tham gia lập kế hoạch và thực thi dự án phát triển;
Tổng hợp, nghiên cứu, phân tích và tham gia hoạch định chính sách phát triển;
Tham gia lập kế hoạch phát triển kinh tế - xã hội, tư vấn giải pháp, chính sách phục vụ cho phát triển, đặc biệt trong lĩnh vực chính sách công, phát triển bền vững;
Nghiên cứu và giảng dạy tại các cơ sở nghiên cứu, cơ sở giáo dục đại học liên quan đến kinh tế học, kinh tế phát triển, chính sách công, kinh tế môi trường, phát triển bền vững.
Với những công việc trên, sinh viên có thể làm việc tại:


Các cơ quan quản lý nhà nước về kinh tế - xã hội;
Các bộ và cơ quan ngang bộ, các sở, ban ngành ở các tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc trung ương;
Các viện nghiên cứu kinh tế, các trường Đại học, Cao đẳng;
Làm việc cho các dự án phát triển kinh tế, các tổ chức trong và ngoài nước;
Bộ Kế hoạch - đầu tư, các vụ kế hoạch của các bộ, sở kế hoạch của tỉnh, phòng kế hoạch các quận (huyện).
*6. Kết luận*

Hy vọng những thông tin bổ ích trong bài viết đã giúp các bạn nắm rõ hơn về ngành Kinh tế phát triển, để từ đó có lựa chọn ngành học phù hợp với sở thích và năng lực bản thân. 

Và nếu bạn có nhu cầu tham gia chương trình đào tạo Cử nhân Kinh tế phát triển - hãy đến với Học viện Catiedu của chúng tôi - nơi mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng đào tạo. Chúng tôi cam kết cung cấp cho bạn một chương trình đào tạo tốt nhất, được giảng dạy với dàn giáo viên có nhiều kinh nghiệm và tận tâm. Không những thế mức học phí cũng cực kỳ hạt dẻ.

Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU đáng là nơi lựa chọn cho tất cả các sinh viên đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia đình. Còn chần chờ gì mà không đăng ký ngay !!!

☎ Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7 : 0838.068.068 - 0943.11.33.11 - 0777.255.777

*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*



Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

